# Serra da Estrela - 06/04/2007



## Dan (6 Abr 2007 às 19:54)

Passei esta tarde pela Serra. Parece que tem nevado alguma coisa estes últimos dias


----------



## Rog (6 Abr 2007 às 23:05)

*Re: Serra da Estrela - Abril*

Belas fotos  Realmente, vendo essas fotos, parece que ainda se encontra razoáveis acumulações de neve...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Abr 2007 às 09:36)

*Re: Serra da Estrela - Abril*

Boas Fotos Dan! Só de pensar que já vi Tras os Montes assim e este ano nada!   
Pelo que vejo está bem melhor agora do que em Janeiro quando lá fui!


----------



## Brigantia (7 Abr 2007 às 14:59)

*Re: Serra da Estrela - Abril*

Nada mau Dan, pelos vistos ainda existe alguma acumulação de neve. Boas fotos


----------



## mocha (7 Abr 2007 às 18:06)

*Re: Serra da Estrela - Abril*

boas fotos Dan, ja dava para fazeres um boneco de neve


----------



## Dan (7 Abr 2007 às 20:27)

*Re: Serra da Estrela - Abril*



mocha disse:


> boas fotos Dan, ja dava para fazeres um boneco de neve



Não deu tempo  mas já lá havia alguns.


----------



## Fil (8 Abr 2007 às 20:57)

Dan magnificas fotos, é pouca neve mas se calhar há mais do que a que havia em fevereiro, o que é absolutamente surreal. Num post do Serrano estava lá um artigo em que a Turistrela dizia que havia até 70cm de neve em alguns locais, e pelo menos por onde andaste não me parece que haja nem 30cm. Se calhar depende da vertente da serra?

Não posso deixar de fazer esta pergunta, que temperatura estava lá cima?


----------



## Dan (8 Abr 2007 às 21:00)

Fil disse:


> Dan magnificas fotos, é pouca neve mas se calhar há mais do que a que havia em fevereiro, o que é absolutamente surreal. Num post do Serrano estava lá um artigo em que a Turistrela dizia que havia até 70cm de neve em alguns locais, e pelo menos por onde andaste não me parece que haja nem 30cm. Se calhar depende da vertente da serra?
> 
> Não posso deixar de fazer esta pergunta, que temperatura estava lá cima?



Não estava muito frio, dava para andar de t-shirt, pelo menos eu  
Mas o termómetro do carro marcava 3ºC

Quanto à altura da neve, nas depressões uns 10-20cm.


----------

